# Potomac River Fishing



## finn74 (Jul 24, 2001)

Went fishing Oct 10 and 12 in the river in and around DC using large shinner minnows. Here's the scoop. Find any area with a current or moving water and you can hook up with keeper sized rockfish in the range from 18 to 24in. I was using the shinner about 2 feet under a bobber with a couple of split shot. Over by the airport the rocks and bass are stacked in the tube when the conditions are right. Lots of hang ups there but the fishing can be great. The large shinners will also produce rocks, bass and monster cats in the Washington Channel behind restaurant row. I caught a 25lb Blue cat on a shinner and numerous cats in the 5lb range. The rocks are on their return trip to the bay and feeding like crazy. This is a great timeof year to fish the DC area.


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

And of course, any time of year is a good time to eat the fish you pull out of the Potomac...:barf:


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*DC 14st Bridge*

I usually go to the 14st bridge area of the river... and around the birdpark... But never knew rockfish are up in that area... i caught catfish there most of the time... maybe i should give that a try 

thanks for the report


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*C&R*

I have seen a lot of people eat the fish they catch in the tidal potomac. I saw a guy keep a 25# catfish out of the Potomac over the summer. Probably only would have weighed 15# without all of the lead, mercury and pcb's though. Do I keep fish from the tidal Potomac? No. Still fun to catch though!!

I usually go fishing near fletchers boat house to fish the Potomac. Have you guys ever tried the park at the end of the Reagan National Runway - Gravely Point?? I guess you would need a VA license.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*DC License*

That is DC water, so you would need DC license.. the part of the potomac river from woodrow wilson to american legion bridge is dc water... i got busted for fishing there w/ only VA license.. fletcher boathouse area... good stripers fishing in the spring.. beginning of may...


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*DC VA MD*

Thanks Crawfish! I have the DC license, but I thought that since Reagan was in VA I would need the VA license. Its a nice park over there, I am going to have to give it a go.


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*What the @%*$&%*

Are you guys telling me that even standing on the bank of the Virginia side at Alexandria (by the power plant north of the Woodrow wilson), you need a DC license to fish? What crap is that??? It is bad enough that MD has decided to lay claim to all of the rights of the river (even though it touches WVA AND VA). They are just nice enough to let VA people fish it, but they wouldn't DARE let a VA person hunt the river! And now DC has decided to reep some financial benefit from what little bit of water front property they have? If it wasn't for DC the pollution levels wouldn't be so high to begin with! They ought to let anyone fish their section out of sympathy for what they have done to the river. Let them control that sludge they call the Anacostia, if they so desire. I work in DC and the more I am here, the more I see how lousy of a city it is! Sorry All, My 2 cents
- Surfman


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Surfman*

I also fish that area during the sping, usually rite by the power plant. Hope to meet you there next spring. The DC police don't always come down to that area of VA, but they hang out at 14 st. more. The land belongs to VA, but the water is DC water, so if we fish there, DC license is required. The chain bridge area is terrible... rangers up there would come by and ask for you license if you just use a stick and stick it in the water.... and they all dress like civilian too... didn't know about the licensing last year,,, got ticket there ... thinking i was fishing on VA side of the river...

crawfish


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Craw*

Just out of curiosity, what is the amount of the License? And where in the hell do you buy a fishing license in DC? At one of the corner boarded up liqor stores, or GoodGuys?
- Surfman


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*surfman*

you can either get your license at fletcher boat house or one of the baitshop in DC or DC PD.. i asked the rangers, that was wat they told me ... i believe s $10 for license

www.fletchersboathouse.com

check out the photos

crawler


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Great Pics!!!!!*

Striper that beautiful, and un-eatable.... a shame isn't it?
- Surfman


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I ate them, they're migrating fish from the bay.. so i'm guessing they're not that bad compare to the local water fish...


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Quick question, are those rockfish really uneatable? I can understand the catfish, but rockfish move around a lot and I really doubt that they live in the potomac all their lives. A rockfish caught in the ocean or in the bay could have lived in the potomac at one point in their life. I could be wrong but does any one know?
-Anthony


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Res vs non-res*

I think there are some resident rock that live in the potomac, at least that is what I have heard. I wouldn't doubt it. When the migratory rock come in, there is a good chance you are catching Non-resident fish that may be perfectly fine to eat, but I think that you are taking a chance. Can you tell a resident from a non-resident. I dont think eating one resident rockfish each year would even be too bad for you. Everyone has their own comfort level.


Check this article out:

http://woodsandwatersmagazine.com/Articles/RiverRock.htm

"Two rivers with good populations of stripers are the tidal Potomac River in Maryland and the tidal Rappahannock River in Virginia. Both rivers receive good stocks of migratory stripers and maintain a population of resident rockfish year round"


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*eatable rocks?*

Well,
Truthfully, from what I have read and have seen on the news. PCB and Mercury never leaves the fishes body. And the tidal potomac has quite a resident population of school striper. Females don't start breeding usually until 7 years of age (roughly about 8 lbs) and live in the river until they get the urge to travel out to see as Cow striper. Large and smallmouth bass were on the news as fish not to be eaten from the tidal potomac. So I would say, to be safe, 7 years of PCB in fish is enough to not want to eat them, even if the fish is now 20+ lbs. At most it would just disperse the toxin through the fish not making it as strong. Choice is yours, but if a fishes body doesn't rid itself of the toxins, does yours?

That is how I have been informed,
- Surfman


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Dont take this the wrong way...*

but this article says that Mercury levels in fish aren't as harmful to humans as previously thought. I do still choose to take a more conservative approach and practice C&R on the potomac, but the choice is yours.

http://www.cnn.com/2003/HEALTH/diet...reut/index.html

Study: Mercury in fish may not be so toxic

WASHINGTON (Reuters) -- The mercury that builds up in the flesh of fish may be less dangerous than people feared, scientists reported. 


http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4456&highlight=mercury


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I have caught a of fish from the potomac from chain bridge and fletcher's boat house on down and quite a few of them have had small lesions on them. I gave them away. As said they are fun to catch tho.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

The rocks that were coming over the rail at the "peake" had alot of sores on them and these were just two weeks ago.
I fished the potomac all the time and I do enjoy the walleyes around chain bridge..I geuss it's just me  

The potomac has to be the BEST river in the mid atlantic area.. were else can you catch lm, sm, rock,monster cats, crappie walleyes w and y perch and some times muskies yr round ...I have caught all but muskies between oct - march.

Here's a secrect ..There monster crappies in the pentagon lagoon from now until march the best time is [ nov to feb]the colder the better .There also monster walleyes just north of chain bridge i'm talking about near double digits..the best time is [Dec- Feb] again the colder the better 
later Dre'


----------



## bitterchild (Aug 12, 2003)

What good are crappie if you can't eat em?


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

I am a police officer in DC. The book that comes with the license actually states not to eat the carp, the cat fish or the eels. The migratory rock fish should be no problem.


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 12, 2003)

First, let me say how much I have enjoyed these boards since I found them a few weeks ago. A great deal of good info from obviously decent folks. I picked up the rockfish jones years ago, but haven't been able to fish for a long while (marriage, kids, yadda yadda). I've been planning some trips around the generosity of the knowledge you all share in the next few weeks though! So, thanks for that!

Been a lurker, not a poster 'cause I really don't feel I'm all that knowledgeable on the practical matters that concern a fisherman, but I do know a good deal about the Potomac and the life cycle of our friend, _Marone Saxatilis_ .

First, we all know that stripers come to fresh water to breed, and while it's not known if young of the year migrate to sea, it is almost certain that the population clears out every summer to head to Maine and other cooler climes. 7yo Rock, which would weigh on average 6.5 lbs, would have an average fork length of 27". Now, I don't know about the rest of you, but even a relative novice like me has snagged a ton of smaller schoolies from the Jersey shore and elsewhere. The stripers do not hang around in the Potomac for seven years. And, even if they did...

... They would be perfectly safe to eat. The Potomac is not the same river you heard about twenty years ago. It is actually a remarkable study in reclaiming a major waterway and returning it to a relatively pristine condition. (Heavy emphasis on "relatively"!) The DC health officials suggest that you not consume more than a pound of Catfish a month due to contaminants, and to avoid Carp altogether. Cats are bottom junk feeders, and god only knows what carp eat. The sediments of the river are where the contaminats settle. Crappie and the like that forage on minnows and insects are not likely to be contaminated, and this certainly goes for migratory stripers which spend the majority of their year in the open ocean as well. But, if you do elect to dine on any of the delicious fish to be found in the river, try to trim off any fatty parts, as this is where contaminants concentrate themselves.

As to the health of the fish you are catching, some of the lesions you may see on fish could be caused by the Pfsteria virus - AVOID EATING, EVEN HANDLING, THESE FISH! There are other possible causes for malformed fish or open wounds on fish - they do after all live in a parasite-riddled environment. I first noticed large numbers of these deformities around Chalk Point in the Patuxent 15 years ago, and suspect that the warmer water from the power plant discharge leads to favorable conditions for various parasites, etc to thrive.

One more thing: the notion that DC is responsible for the majority of the pollution in the Potomac is pure bunk. The majority of contaminants in the river - and the Bay for that matter - come from farm runoff. This is the nitrogen that caused the blue-green algae blooms you may have heard about around the Bay this summer. So, go complain to Frank Purdue!

Sorry to prattle on - first post and I give you a short novel. Just thought I'd try to contribute on something I actually know a little about. If I actually ever catch a damned fish, I'll be sure to let you all know where, when and how!

Chuckles


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 22, 2003)

Andre,

Where do you fish for walleyes above Chain Bridge? I have tired the small falls area ~1/4 mile upstream and not caught any. Also what is your technique/bait/etc.

I had quite a bit of luck catching 'eyes around Great Falls two years ago in Jan-Feb when the water levels were low and clear. I was using jigs with nightcrawlers.

Thanks


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Chuckles (and who ever else)*

Glad you could venture a response, lets remember that we are all here to offer what information we have been privy to gain. This is not a "bash-em" kind of forum. As I posted, this is just information that I have read or previously or seen in the news. Now, the bash on DC water pollution.... that was me being upset for them hogging all of the rights to a small piece of a large part of a shared paradise, just to make a buck. 

Now for the information that I spoke of before: 
1) The Potomac does have a "resident" population that never leaves the river until maturity (in some cases they NEVER leave!)
This link may help you :
Resident Striper Pop In Potomac 

2) Here is a book that also talks about the migration, and how there is a noticeable amount of chesapeake striper that never leave the bay to winter. In fact the striper in the bay are broken up into three different classes: Upper fish (chop tank), middle fish (potomac), and lower fish (james river) that all infact can have totally different charachteristics when it comes to migration.
Striper Book

3) PCB and mercury...... Well, these pollutants, I am afraid are not from Farmers... Nitrogen levels are high, yep that is true. Nitrogen comes from Fertilizer, Cow Manuerur, Wild Goose Poop (a population on the rise surely to cause problems) and a few other natural sources. And the nitrogen levels can hurt the fish, yep that is true too. But PCB and Mercury levels are chemical compounds that have been discarded into the river as waste, or by run off by rain and flooding. Here is a blurb from a site:

"1977 Monsanto stops all production of PCBs.
5/27/77 EPA makes it illegal to discharge any PCBs into navigable
waters under the Clean Water Act."

PCB were used in power plants (Va has some of those...) and other industrial places such as Water treatment... Doesn't DC have one of those? And right on the river too... isn't it called Dale Carlia?

4) Striper contain a very similar feature to salmon (believe it or not). They spawn to almost the same place to where they were hatched. Interesting really, SO... If striper hold a resident population...as the aricles above suggest (re-read that book and says as long as 8 years for females), and they sometimes only migrate to winter in the bay, as the book suggests, and they then return back to the potomac each year to spawn again... doesn't that suggest that these fish could be contaminated and should be dealt for concumption with caution?

5) and Finally (I know I know, enough already  ) but hey, lets lay the facts on the table.... just one more link

DC Fish Consumption Guide 

For Bass (largemouth & smallmouth) no more than 1/2 lb per *MONTH*. Don't they have the same basic diet as Stripped Bass?, surely not CARP or CATS (maybe a flatheaf)!!! And when was the last time the DNR allowed you to keep a striper that had an 8oz fillet (pretty sure that is under 18 inches), and if so would you eat only 1? I mean really, why bother then.. hell I use 8 oz to cast if I can't hold bottom with anything else. Probably just as healthy to consume that! Good news though, other atricles I read state the river is getting better. I love that river. Grew up smallmouth fishing it, Bow fishing 25lb + carp in it, and even swimming in it. I just don't see why DC has to hog a section of a shared comodity just to make a buck. DC rangers should offer to sell you a DC license when they approach you on a Virginia side instead of writing a ticket. 

Anyway like stated before it was just to vent, Chuckels and all others, good luck and tight lines 
- Surfman


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*Sorry about the Book*

Striper Book

The right link for the book 
- Surfman


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*Hey bitterchild*

I fish for the love of the game.....I have no problem releasing a 2# crappie..... catch and release 

Skeeter
I fish between chain bridge and lil falls ....to me the best time is when the water is clear air temp in the 40's...I throw chartreuse on overcast and motor oil on clear days grubs 1/4oz

There was this guy throwing a rapala shad rap and he was picking up some nice eye's too.

to the gang

I wouldn't eat a fish w/ sores ..... i don't care what type or location [ potomac bay or ocean] like i said before there were some keeper size rocks caught on the peake[ bay] and they were cover with sores :barf:


----------

